
Feds crack Medicare gene test fraud that peddled cheek swabs - tareqak
https://apnews.com/de789d3d5f204adb8f05b852e6de50f6
======
tareqak
Please consider this news in relation to this post yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21086866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21086866)
. What's to stop people from dumpster-diving to gather both personally-
identifiable information and DNA to build out an unofficial, off-the-books DNA
database?

